# detailing



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Does any1 know of a good guy in the newcsatle area or there abouts I would like my car machine polished properly and dont want to make a mistake and end upo with a cowboy,I can make a mess of it myself cheers salTTy


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Try this, may help..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=40246


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

salTTy said:


> Does any1 know of a good guy in the newcsatle area or there abouts I would like my car machine polished properly and dont want to make a mistake and end upo with a cowboy,I can make a mess of it myself cheers salTTy


Try North East Detailing, they seem pretty switched on. I had a good look around their premises and it's a good set up.
They did ask me if I wanted to hire out the rear unit for a meet where we could detail a few cars in there, I was tempted to try this if I could get Craig to give me a hand with the cars.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

NE Detailing aint too far from me. Not had a look around the premises before though.

Sounds a good place for a meet.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Bit of a novice to the detailing side of cars but am trying to learn wouldn't mind a meet to pick brains and get some basic advice.A few of us met last night at the Briardene pub Whitley bay,had a good night.I think it will be regular.What part of the NE are u in cheers salTTy


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm from Newton Aycliffe near Darlington. There are quite a few of us in the North East who can help you out with detailing advice if you ever need it.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

I would appreciate that could I come down some time when its convenient to u cheers salTTY


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

salTTy said:


> I would appreciate that could I come down some time when its convenient to u cheers salTTY


I think I'm detailing a Porker this coming Sunday weather dependent. You would be more than welcome to come down.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi tim, i think the detailing meet sounds a great idea if you could arrange it. Would want mine done deffinately.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a plan and a volunteer to organise it as well


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I am happy to help anyone who is a little nearer to my home..

For any of those local, please feel to PM if you want, I'm busy so may not reply straight away..


----------

